# What are silkie roos like?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got a silkie/buff roo does I don't know anything about Roos we might give him to our neighbor because we are in the city limits and he isn't can anyone tell me about behavior and how to be the dominant one he's small and seems nice and were hoping he won't crow advice??


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

And the previous owners said he was nice and doesn't crow much but they are outside city limits just want baby chicks eek saved him from being slaughters fingers crossed he won't crow


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lmao my Silkie roo crows all day and has a nice loud crow. He starts at about 4am and doesn't stop till around dark. He also chases the kids (which is funny as heck lol, he doesn't hurt them though he is missing most of his nails from frost bite ) and he is dominant over our Cochin Roo.

Here's a pic of Prince Charming , he's not your typical silkie. He came from ideal hatchery.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lmao my Silkie roo crows all day and has a nice loud crow. He starts at about 4am and doesn't stop till around dark. He also chases the kids (which is funny as heck lol, he doesn't hurt them though he is missing most of his nails from frost bite ) and he is dominant over our Cochin Roo.
> 
> Here's a pic of Prince Charming , he's not your typical silkie. He came from ideal hatchery.


He looks like my silkie roo except mine has black feathers in the wings and tail snd gray speckles on his back. Very similar shape though


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

JC17 said:


> He looks like my silkie roo except mine has black feathers in the wings and tail snd gray speckles on his back. Very similar shape though


Well then maybe he's not so weird. I thought he was suppose to be smaller like the hens and fluffy. lol He's almost as big as my standard size hens and has the silkie feathers but not that fluffy, and his comb is funky. lol But DH likes him so he stays.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Well then maybe he's not so weird. I thought he was suppose to be smaller like the hens and fluffy. lol He's almost as big as my standard size hens and has the silkie feathers but not that fluffy, and his comb is funky. lol But DH likes him so he stays.


Oh I never said he's normal lol but I love the little guy anyways haha. I think that's just how hatchery stock silkies look


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

He's still young he's a buff silkie  so cute! Hopefully he never crows


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

2rain said:


> He's still young he's a buff silkie  so cute! Hopefully he never crows


That's a silkie?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the person you got him from might of confused him. He looks nothing like a Silkie. Does he have 5 toes? Usually they have feathered feet too. Handsome though!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

2rain said:


> He's still young he's a buff silkie  so cute! Hopefully he never crows


Not a silkie. He needs black skin, barbless feathers, 5 toes, ect.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Huh not sure what he is still a handsome boy though! Saved him from being slaughtered


----------

